# Pic2icon



## Larme (26 Janvier 2008)

Hi

Je souhaite changer quelques icônes de dossiers que je possède. J'ai l'image en .jpg, mais vu que je dois passer sur du .icns ou du .ico, j'sais plus, j'ai lu que le logiciel Pic2icon (gratuit) me le convertirait. Je le télécharge, l'ouvre, convertis une image, mais là problème. Je ne sais pas du tout où est passé la conversion. Je regarde l'extension de l'image originale, mais elle est toujours en .png. Je ne sais pas où il a sauvegardé la version convertie :/
Auriez-vous une idée ?


PS : MacBook de décembre Léopard.


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Janvier 2008)

Larme a dit:


> Hi
> 
> Je souhaite changer quelques icônes de dossiers que je possède. J'ai l'image en .jpg, mais vu que je dois passer sur du .icns ou du .ico, j'sais plus, j'ai lu que le logiciel Pic2icon (gratuit) me le convertirait. Je le télécharge, l'ouvre, convertis une image, mais là problème. Je ne sais pas du tout où est passé la conversion. Je regarde l'extension de l'image originale, mais elle est toujours en .png. Je ne sais pas où il a sauvegardé la version convertie :/
> Auriez-vous une idée ?
> ...



Bonsoir

J'utilise *img2icns* sans problème.

http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/img2icns.html

PS: Une recherche avec Soptlight?

@+


----------



## Larme (26 Janvier 2008)

Merci. Le tien fonctionne à merveille.
J'avais cherché dans via le spotlight, mais sans résultat :/


----------



## CERDAN (30 Janvier 2008)

Le fichier modifié de Pi2icon est remplacé directement, tu n'a plus l'ancien ( enfin je ne pas sur à 100 % )


----------

